# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  & استــوديو مريخاب اونلاين  & تقديم تحليلي لمباراة : المـــــريخ × بلاتنـــيوم.. ابطال افريقيا 2012م

## سيدو

*






التقديم التحليلى لمباريات







دوري ابطال افريقيا 2012م









 احبابنا الاعزاء في اولي التحديات الافريقية تخوض فرقنا السودانية مواجهات في غاية الاهمية واليوم نقدم لكم استوديو تحليل لمباراة

بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي × المريخ السوداني









 
ذهاب دور الــ 32 ابطال افريقيا 2012
الزمان : السبت الموافق 2012/3/24
التوقيت : 4:00 عصرا بتوقيت السودان
الحكم : طاقم التحكيم الموريشصي 
بجانب مراقب المباراة الجنوب افريقي




رفاريو ــ هراري











بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي


 
 
 فريق بلاتنيوم هو وصيف الدوري للعام المضي 2011 ويسعي لاثبات نفسه في اول مشاركه له في ابطال افريقيا ومدربه الشاب رحمان جومبو ويملك فريق جيد ووجه شابه وابرز لاعبي الفريق دوبي وجربرت سابدا وقادر اميني 
 
 
 




تشكيلة الفريق : 

؟؟؟؟










المــــــريخ 






ادي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في العاشرة من صباح اليوم بتوقيت العاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري الحادية عشر بتوقيت الخرطوم مرانه الرئيسي بملعب استاد روفارو بالعاصمة هراري وذلك استعدادًا لمباراة السبت الحاسمة في مستهل مشوار الفريق في دوري أبطال إفريقيا في ذهاب دور الـ 32 أمام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي وسيركز الجهاز الفني على العناصر وطريقة اللعب التي سيؤدي بها مباراة السبت.  
وكان قد أدى الفريق في الخامسة من عصر أمس بتوقيت الخرطوم بملعب ـ كريكيت ـ بالقرب من مقر وفندق البعثة أولى تدريباته تحت اشراف البرازيلي ريكاردو والذي ركز على تدريبات السرعة واللياقة واللمسة الواحدة فيما أخضع الحراس بقيادة أكرم الهادي سليم لتدريبات عنيفة وأجريت تقسيمة في وسط الملعب شهدت تألق جماعي للاعبين.






تشكيلة الفريق : 

؟؟؟؟










 


المرئية 

رابط قناة الشروق

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
  




المسموعة
  

الريــــاضية fm 104
   


   

 رابط للاستماع

http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html
  
 






 




*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخونا سيدو لك الف الشكر 
ونتمنى للزعيم بداية موفقة ونسأل الله ان ينتصر الزعيم ودعواتكم يا شباب . 
*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

اخونا سيدو لك الف الشكر 
ونتمنى للزعيم بداية موفقة ونسأل الله ان ينتصر الزعيم ودعواتكم يا شباب . 



الحبيب معتصم مشكور علي المرور المثالي ونتمني ونتغني به ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*موفقين انشاء الله
*

----------


## اللولاح

*اللهم انصر الزعبم اللهم انصر الزعيم
بس انا خائف من التحكيم وماتنسوا مبارة الزعيم مع زيسكوا وكانت فى استادنا والمراقب كان من جنوب افريقيا والحكم ان لم تخنى الزاكرة كان من موريشصى
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصرالزعيم المريخ وثبت اقدام لاعبيه
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*منتصرين بعون الله
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*يارب انصرالمريخ بفضل يوم الجمعه
*

----------


## سيدو

*اللهم انصرنا يارب واراها ثنائية والله اعلم
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...

مشكور أخي الغالي سيدو ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*و الليلاااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم انصر المريخ 

*

----------


## ابوشهد المريخي

*بالتوفيق للمريخ اليوم ان شاء الله

*

----------


## KING1

*نتمناها بداية قوية لموسم مريخي رائع علي المستوى الافريقي
*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك يارب....
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

و الليلاااااااااااااا




شنو يادكتور حرام عليك نحن خلاص نفسنا قطع..
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بعض الغيوم بإستاد روفارو


*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالتوفيف للزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حضور ضعيــف لجماهير بلاتينيوم
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
عباس التنقر,معتز المكى,كته
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*دخول اللاعبين إلى أرض المبارة


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فااااااصل اعلانى ونعود
                        	*

----------


## كته

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاه والسلام على اشرف المرسلين
اللهم ياحنان ياقديم الاحسان
ياذو الجلال والاكرام
اكرمنا بفضلك يالله
انصرنا ياواحد يااحد
بحق لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين
ياحى ياقيوم
يابديع السموات والارض


وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون
وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون
وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون






ماجئتم به السحر ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس التنقر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
عباس التنقر,معتز المكى,كته



دعوااااااااااااااااااااتك ياشيخ كته
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حاتم التاج فى التعليق
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بداية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## سامرين

*بدينا باذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ في مبارته اليوم ضد فريق بلاتنيوم
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم انصرنا نصر عزيز مقتدر
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هجمة مريخية أمام المرمى وتسديدة من موتيابا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سترك ياااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تسديدة من بلاتينيوم خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تسديدة من موتيابا
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 11 (11 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


الوليد عمر, محمد حسن حامد, مرتضي دياب, معتز المكى, ذوالنون بدر, جواندي, سامرين, سيدو, سكواهاسواها, عباس التنقر, كته


دعواتك يا شيخ كتة
*

----------


## zalnoon

*باذن الله منصوريييييييين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سترك ياكريم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نمره 3 العامل ذي الطيره دا الله يكفينا شرو
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بلاتينيوم يلعب الكرة السريعة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*فرصه اكثر من ثمينه تضيع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليكم الله شوفو الناس ديل 
اقعدو ضيعو في الفرص كدا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*صراحة بلاتنيوم فريق لايستهان به
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دعاء النصر 
اللهم هذا حالنا ظاهر بين يديك ، و ضعفنا لا يخفي عليك .
أمرتنا أن ندعوك ، و وعدتنا بالاجابة .
حيث قلت فى محكم تنزيلك : ( أدعوني أستجب لكم )
اللهم فأنصرنا ، و ثبت أقدامنا ، و إجعل الدائرة على أعدائنا يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم عوّض صبرنا خيراً ، و اجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب .
إلهي لا إله إلا أنت فندعوه ، و لا شريك لك فنرجوه 
و لا مفّرج لهّم غيرك فنلوذ إليه 
فلا تردنا خائبين يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم إنا نسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت 
ندعوك أن تنصرنا على من ظلمنا .
اللهم فرج كربنا ، و يسر طريقنا ، و إجعل النصر حليفنا 
يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم إنا عبيدك ، و بنو عبيدك نواصينا بيدك ، ماض فينا حكمك ، عدل فينا 
قضاؤك ، نسألك بكل إسم هو لك ، سميت به نفسك ، علمته أحداً من خلقك ، 
أو جعلته فى حكم الغيب عندك ، ان تنصرنا ، و تردنا غانمين يا رب العالمين

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

لا إله إلا أنت ، و لك الحمد ، و علينا الرضا بما قسمته علينا يا رب العالمين .
و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
آمين .

اللهم إنا ندعوك فى هذه الايام المباركة 
نرجو رحمتك ، و نطمع فى كرمك ، و عظيم قدرتك 
بان تجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم لا تردنا خائبين ، فرحمتك أكبر من أحلامنا 
و لا تردنا منكسرين و أنت أعلم بحالنا منا يا رب العالمين 
اللهم إنا لم ندعو غيرك ، و لم نرجو سواك 
فلا تردنا من رحمتك التى وسعت كل شئ
اللهم فأرحمنا و أجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،

إللهم هذا حالنا لا يخفي عليك ، و ضعفنا ظاهر بين يديك
فمنا الدعاء و منك الاستجابة .
آمين يا رب العالمين .
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بلاتينيوم يركز هجومه بالجانب الأيمن
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه للزعيم
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ركنية لصالح المريخ تحولت إلى تماس
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هجمة لكلتشى يمرر لساوكاها تنتهى بضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه الحاصل شنو ساكواها ده مالو مامركز
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (12 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر) 				
الوليد عمر, محمد حسن حامد, مرتضي دياب, معتز المكى, الأبيض ضميرك, ذوالنون بدر, جواندي, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, عباس التنقر, طارق حامد, كتهجر السبحة يا شيخ كتة
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون موتيابا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كراعى خدرا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*موتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييابا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انا قبل ما اكتب كلمة موتايا جابها
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*الله اكبر والعزه لي الزعيم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون لووووووووووووووحة
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الحمد لله الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
*

----------


## سامرين

*لعيبتنا محتاجين يركزوا اكتر من كده الزومه وسكواها وبله نوم العوافى..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لك الحمد يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببر
موتيابا موتيابا موتيابا

*

----------


## كته

*وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*عكسية من ساكواها يخرجها الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا رب انصر المريخ
يا رب انصر المريخ
يا رب انصر المريخ
يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

انا قبل ما اكتب كلمة موتايا جابها



اكتب تاني يا نادر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دقت وين دي
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*موتيابا موتيابا موتيابا
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

وحيل بينهم وبين مايشتهون




الله أكبــــــــــــر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف سلامه لموتيابا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الغداء دا خلوهو بعد الشوط ينتهي
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا رب انصر المريخ
يا رب انصر المريخ
يا رب انصر المريخ
يا رب انصر المريخ



اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الله يكفينا شر نقة حاتم التاج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف برازيلي رائع جدا
موتيابا شكرا جزيلا وشكرا لريكاردو الذي منحك الفرصة للابداع

*

----------


## كته

*ماجئتم به السحر ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
ان الله سيبطله
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالسلامة يا موتيابا 


علييييكم الله ادعوا لموتيابا
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم هذا حالنا ظاهر بين يديك ، و ضعفنا لا يخفي عليك .
أمرتنا أن ندعوك ، و وعدتنا بالاجابة .
حيث قلت فى محكم تنزيلك : ( أدعوني أستجب لكم )
اللهم فأنصرنا ، و ثبت أقدامنا ، و إجعل الدائرة على أعدائنا يا رب العالمين .


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


اللهم عوّض صبرنا خيراً ، و اجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب .
إلهي لا إله إلا أنت فندعوه ، و لا شريك لك فنرجوه 
و لا مفّرج لهّم غيرك فنلوذ إليه 
فلا تردنا خائبين يا رب العالمين .


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


اللهم إنا نسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت 
ندعوك أن تنصرنا على من ظلمنا .
اللهم فرج كربنا ، و يسر طريقنا ، و إجعل النصر حليفنا 
يا رب العالمين .


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


اللهم إنا عبيدك ، و بنو عبيدك نواصينا بيدك ، ماض فينا حكمك ، عدل فينا 
قضاؤك ، نسألك بكل إسم هو لك ، سميت به نفسك ، علمته أحداً من خلقك ، 
أو جعلته فى حكم الغيب عندك ، ان تنصرنا ، و تردنا غانمين يا رب العالمين


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


لا إله إلا أنت ، و لك الحمد ، و علينا الرضا بما قسمته علينا يا رب العالمين .
و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
آمين .


اللهم إنا ندعوك فى هذه الايام المباركة 
نرجو رحمتك ، و نطمع فى كرمك ، و عظيم قدرتك 
بان تجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين .


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،


اللهم لا تردنا خائبين ، فرحمتك أكبر من أحلامنا 
و لا تردنا منكسرين و أنت أعلم بحالنا منا يا رب العالمين 
اللهم إنا لم ندعو غيرك ، و لم نرجو سواك 
فلا تردنا من رحمتك التى وسعت كل شئ
اللهم فأرحمنا و أجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،


إللهم هذا حالنا لا يخفي عليك ، و ضعفنا ظاهر بين يديك
فمنا الدعاء و منك الاستجابة .
آمين يا رب العالمين .
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كره خطيره بس الحمد لله عند اكرم
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الحكم عملها واااااااااااااااااااااضحة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*هدف التعادل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الغداء دا خلوهو بعد الشوط ينتهي



بين الشوطين اكل يامورتا
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يا سااااااااااااااااااتر  أستر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله على قضاء الله.
*

----------


## سامرين

*رقم تلاته محتاج مراقبه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الله يكفينا شر نقة حاتم التاج



ده الانا خايف منه بجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معليش يانجم الدين استفيد من اخطائك بس

*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للمريخ نتمنى الاستفاده
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ركنية لصالح الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*​قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سامرين

*سعييييييييييييييييييييييد
*

----------


## ابولين

*قوووووووووووووووون سعودي.

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سعيد المظلوم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

معليش يانجم الدين استفيد من اخطائك بس




يا كسلاوي الزول دة لامن يستفيد من اخطائة نكون رحنا في الكازوزة
*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله على قضاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سعيد السعودي يسعدنا من جديد

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
سعيد فى الدقيقة34
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*سعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييد
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*سعيد السعودى ورأسية أروووووووووع
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياخسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره ياسكواها
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*والله انا اسف جدا جدا جدا يا السعودي 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*باااااااااااااااالغت يا ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال ونجم الدين شدوا حيلكم وسدوها ورا

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف مليون فى المائه ضائعة من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه الحاصل شنو ساكواها جلاها معقوله بس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الله يكرهك يا حاتم التاج ..
قال شنو بلاتنيوم انتهى 
قل هو الله احد الله ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موتيابا صحي اتغير ياجماعه ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكواها  اليوم   مستواه  متذبذب  جدا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله اكرم اكثر من رائع
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*بطل يا اكرم
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اكرم ربنا يحفظك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حاتم التاج الله يرضى عليك قول ماشاء الله ..
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نسدها من الهجوم يظهر ضعف الدفاع 

الدفاع الدفاع الدفاع الدفاع 

محتاج علاج سريع 

*

----------


## سامرين

*تغيير لبلاتنيوم
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

موتيابا صحي اتغير ياجماعه ؟؟؟؟؟




للاسف اصيب اتغير
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تبديل لفريق بلاتينيوم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ثغرات لابد من سدها فى الدفاع وايضا بطئ فى الرجوع بعد الهجمة 

40 دقيقه والمريخ متقدم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يلاتنيوم يركز اكثر على ناحية بله جابر 

يجب على لاعبي المحور التركيز على منطقة بله جابر لتخفيف الضغط وتخفيف طلعات بلاتنيوم من هذه الجهة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يسترنا مع الدفاع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

موتيابا صحي اتغير ياجماعه ؟؟؟؟؟




 ااااااى ودخل راجى عبد العاطى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال ونجم الدين شدوا حيلكم

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مخالفة لصالح بلاتينيوم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الكعب الدفاع ولا الارتكاز ياناس
الله يثبتكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*africanu, مزمل عباس, 
مصعب المقدم مضوي, 
معتز المكى+, 
الأبيض ضميرك, 
الوليد عمر, 
ابولين+, 
ابوشهد المريخي, 
احمد الحلفاوى, 
dr.abdelgalil, 
Ehab M. Ali*, 
ezzeo, 
سامرين, 
عباس التنقر, 
نادرالداني, 
ود الدمام, 
طارق حامد, 
كته
ماشـــــاء الله 
ســــلام ياصفوة
*

----------


## سامرين

*ان شاء الله كل تسديداتكم كده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله موتيابا ده مضروب عين حاره جمر

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدفاع   مهزوز   جدا   ولاعبى  الأرتكاز   بعيدا   جدا   من  الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بله يحتاج لمساعدة
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ركنية لصالح بلاتينيوم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   هجوم    بلاتينيوم   عن  طريق   بله   جابر     على ريكاردو   الأنتباه    لذلك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دقيقتين زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

africanu, مزمل عباس, 
مصعب المقدم مضوي, 
معتز المكى+, 
الأبيض ضميرك, 
الوليد عمر, 
ابولين+, 
ابوشهد المريخي, 
احمد الحلفاوى, 
dr.abdelgalil, 
Ehab M. Ali*, 
ezzeo, 
سامرين, 
عباس التنقر, 
نادرالداني, 
ود الدمام, 
طارق حامد, 
كته
ماشـــــاء الله 
ســــلام ياصفوة





سلامات يا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابوشهد المريخي

*الشوط دا مالو ماداير ينتهي

*

----------


## ابوشهد المريخي

*مفروض احدي لاعبي المحور يدعم جهة بله طالما التركيز عليها
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*نهاية الشوط الأول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحاصل   شنو   يا  أخوانا  بالنسبة   لخط   الهجوم   أديكو   وساكواها    ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*انتهى الشوط الاول لصالح المريخ ونتمنى ان تنتهى المباراه ايضا لصالحه
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتفوق الزعيم وان شاء الله مواصلين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله انتهى الشوط احسن مما كنا نتمنى
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*جيب الغداء ياولد ياميدو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نهاية الشوط الاول 
نمشى نشرب موية ونجى راجعين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ربنــــــــــــا ينصرنـــــا إن شاء الله
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*الحمدلله وانشاء الله الشوط الثاني ريكاردو يراجع الدفاع ونخرج بسلام ومنتصرين


*

----------


## ابوشهد المريخي

*الحمد لله انتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ
المدرب مفروض يركز علي جهة بله
وضرورة احراز هدف ثالث مع ضمان عدم دخول هدف في مرمي الزعيم
*

----------


## africanu

*نمشي نصلي ونجيكــــم ياشبــــاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصلي العصر وندعي للمريخ بالنصر المبين ياصفوة

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*نمشى نجهز للدوام ونجيكم ياصفوة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياابولين سعدت باتصالك ياصفوي يارائع 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الباشا ياصفوة لا يقوم بالضغط فى الوسط مما يجعل هذا الدور لسعيد وحيدا و هو مايمنعه من تغطية ظهر بلة .
أتمنى إلزام بلة بعدم التحرك هجوما ومن ثم الدفع بالشغيل حتى يجد سعيد شيئا من الحرية .
سكواها ليس فى أفضل حالاته عليه دخول الشغيل بديلا له يتبعه تحرك كلاتشى للهجوم هو الأفضل .
عموما نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان الرشيد بدوي عبيد يذيع مباراة الهلال في اذاعة امدرمان 

نتمنى لهم النصر ايضا 
فكما نريده لنا ندعو الله ان ينصر كل الفرق السودانية اللاعبة في هذا اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر المريخ ياآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

جيب الغداء ياولد ياميدو




اتفضل يا حبيب ..  حاجة بسيطة عشان انا لسة ما وصلت البيت ..



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نصلي العصر وندعي للمريخ بالنصر المبين ياصفوة





2
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


اتفضل يا حبيب .. حاجة بسيطة عشان انا لسة ما وصلت البيت ..






اسي اللحيمات الجايبها دي بتكفي الناس دي ياولد
الصنينه دي بيقوم بيها امام براهو:n2_chick_back:
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*زيت فوكس الراعى الناقل للمباراة وبنك فيصل والله تانى عربيتى زيت فوكس وبس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخبار كورة الهلال شنو ياجماعه ؟؟

*

----------


## سيدو

*قراءة فنية سريعه للشوط الاول







بداية  الشوط متوازنه وجيده وكان فيها التكتيك واضح من قبل ريكاردو مدرب المريخ  الدي خاضها هجومية كاسحه بعد علمه التام بدفاعات بلاتنيوم .. المريخ مند  بداية المباراة له عدده فرص ضائعه من قبل ساكواها وكلتشي وفي فرصه من خارج  18 يارده كورة راوق بها موتيابا ليلعبها دائريه في المرمي معلنه عن الهدف  الاول للمريخ ..

بعد هاجم فريق بلاتنيوم بشراسه لادراك التعادل ولكن لم يجد ثغره واضحه الا  في منتصف الشوط الاول من خطا قاتل لدفاع المريخ بعدم التغطية الكاملة ولاعب  مع اخر من كورة معكوسه ليرسلها مهاجم بلاتنيوم في المرمي ..

لم يقف المريخ هاهنا مشي المريخ واثق الخطي وهو يترنح في دفاعات بلاتنيوم  ومن هجمات قادها ساكواها لتتحول لركنيه وضعها سعيد السعودي في المرمي معلنه  الهدف الثاني للمريخ ..
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مششششششششششتاقين يا حلوين يا صفوة 
انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياحى ياقيوم
يالله ياواحد يااحد
انصرنا يارب
يسر ولاتعسر
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بداية الشوط التاني بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*خطورة فريق بلاتنيوم في الوسط الدي يجد الفرصة في نقل  الكورات من جانب الاطراف وهنالك اللاعب الايسر لبلاتنيوم هو محرك هجمات  الفريق وساعد دلك هنات في دفاعت المريخ لابد من معالجتها من قبل هيرون  ريكاردو ..

شوط اول جيد للمريخ ولو واصل المريخ علي نفس المنوال اضمن له الخروج فائز مما شاهدناه في الشوط الاول
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الفريق الزمباوى يعتمد فى كل هجماته على جبهة بله جابر لذا لابد ان يفطن ريكاردو لذلك 
عند العكسيات لاعبى الزعيم لا يحسنون الطغية الصحيحة للاعبى الخصم كم حدث فى الهدف من نجم الدين 
اكرم الهادى كان ممتازا ولكن يعيب عليه عدم البداية الصحيحة للهجمه عند استلامه للكره لانه يقوم بارسال الكوره الطويله للخصم 
بطئ فى العودة بعد الهجمة من لاعبى خط الوسط مما يشكل خطورة على الدفاع وذلك لزيادة عدد لاعبى الخصم علما بانهم يتمتعون بالسرعة فى حالة ارتداد الكورة
على لاعبى المقدمة التركيز فى الاستفادة من الفرص وكان يمكن لسكواها الاستفادة من الفرصة المضمونة التى جاءته واضافة هدف ثالث
مبروكين مباراة الهلال غير منقوله وسيواصل الشروق مع مباراة الزعيم
تمنياتنا للزعيم بالستمرار فى التقدم وربنا يوفق لاعبى الزعيم فى تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية  الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بدا الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

زيت فوكس الراعى الناقل للمباراة وبنك فيصل والله تانى عربيتى زيت فوكس وبس 



يعني نغير من بتروناس ياعزو
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بدية الشوط الثانى 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياحى ياقيوم
يالله ياواحد يااحد
انصرنا يارب
يسر ولاتعسر



اميييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله نبدا شوط الحسم

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم  أنصر   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حكم افريقى لا يخاف الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على راجي دور كبير في منع تقدم مدافعين بلاتينيوم ولاعبي الوسط الى الامام

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله 
والنصر للزعيم 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انتو بتاع الاذاعه الداخليه قاعد يقول للناس دي شنو
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الحمدلله الذي بفضله أنتهي شوط اللقاء الاول بنتيجه مريحه
والله نسأله ان ينصرنا في ماتبقي من عمر المباراه
التحيه لفرسان المريخ وهم يرسمون لوحه بديعه ويزيلون المخاوف بأداء رجولي
والسلام ابعثه لنجوم المنبر بحضورهم المميز والمعتاد
وبأذن الله نكتب عقب اللقاء مباركاتنا ونستقبل التهاني بنصر مؤزر


خارج النص:
الموريشصي دي قدرو يقروها كيف عاد الله ليهم
يـــــــــــاحكم ماتبالغ معانا ، ، يـــا بله ركز شوية


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هفوة من أكرم وتنتهى لتماس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معليش يااكرم ياريت ماتتكرر

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نسأل الله تثبيت هذا النصر
الرجفة بدت اعصابنا بايظة توجد ثغرة بين الارتكاز والدفاع 
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*استهتار دفاعي تسبب في الهدف التاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مامعقولة بالجد الدفاع سئ جدا جدا

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دفاع لا يتعلم من الاخطاء وهدف تعادلى
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*اكرم الهادي مستهتر لدرجه العبط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مطلوب تغيير في الدفاع وخاصة نجم الدين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يستر من الاخطاء السازجه ده
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هو مصعب دا خشا متين ولي شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيير مصعب لم يكن له اي داعي ياريكاردو
من المفترض دخول ضفر 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ما قلنا الرجفة بدات اها الهدف التانى جا ، واكرم فى اسو حالاته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هو مصعب دا خشا متين ولي شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بديل للباشا المصاب يامورتا
بس تغيير خاطئ جدا
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*ربنا يستر ويدينا النصر في مبارات اليوم انشاء الله


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا ناس الشروق خلاص قالوا ما دايرنكم فى بانقى خلاص كفاية نقة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*تطلع الباشا الارتكاز وتدخل مصعب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على المريخ السلام
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*13 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أكرم يستلم الكرة من تسديدة بلاتينيوم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدفـــاع قاعد ســــاااااااااااااااي
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه والله دى ماحاله المريخ تااااااااااااااااااااااااه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

معليش يااكرم ياريت ماتتكرر




معليش ماتنفع هنا دا دورى الابطال ، الاهداف يتحملها هو
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دخول   مصعب  أكبر  خطا   من  مدرب   الزعيم    وشكل   التيم   غير  مبشر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عليكم الله الانتصار في يدنا اسي نقعد نفتش للمباراه القادمه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعارف لاعبين المريخ ديل ضعاف كده في التغطية رجل لرجل
مالهم لاعبي بلاتينيوم فيهم شووووك ؟؟؟

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اليوم   شو   الحاصل   الدفاع  مهزوز   والهجوم   لا  وجود   له
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماعارف لاعبين المريخ ديل ضعاف كده في التغطية رجل لرجل
مالهم لاعبي بلاتينيوم فيهم شووووك ؟؟؟





2222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله مرت وكاد ان يمر معها اخر نفس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللهم ثبت لاعبى المريخ ..
اللهم انصرهم ..
اللهم انصر المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مفروض   ريكاردو  يدخل   الشغيل    مكان   ساكواها    ويدخل   العجب   حتى   يثبت   همة   لاعبى   المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب اصبح خصما على المريخ وساهم في تسيد لاعبي بلاتينيوم منطقة الوسط

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللهم انصر المريخ ..
يااااااااااااارب سترك وعفوك ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة مع الشغيل سليم وما مصاب تكون ياريكاردو اخطات خطا عمرك 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

الحمد لله مرت وكاد ان يمر معها اخر نفس




سلاااااااااااااااامات يا دكتورة ..
واعصااااااااااااااااابك ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   نفسى   أفهم    ريكاردو   ده   دخل  مصعب   لشنو    شلة   حركة الفريق    وأصبحت   كل   الخطوط  متباعده   والله   يستر
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*المفروض المدرب يعمل تعديل قبل فوات الاوان دا ما فريق الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تماس لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*20 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مصعب ده دخل بدل اديكــــو؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدينا نهاجم من جديد

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بلاي دي حاله دي 
مرق مصعب دا ياعيسي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*دفاعنا الله يسترنا معاهو 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدفاع  الليله   شوارع   والباقى   من   نهاية   الشوط  الثانى   23 دقيقة    مفروض   ريكاردو    يعمل   تغير   حتى   يضمن   نتيجة   التعادل   الشغيل   ولا   طفر
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا ريكاردووووووووووووو 
علة المريخ فى الوسط وبالتحديد الارتكاز ..
ياااااااااااخ كرهتنا البلى زاتو ..
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب القون نجيب القون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج موتيابا اضاع وسط المريخ الهجومي 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*يا شباب الحاصل شنو 
انشاء الله منتصرين 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مصعب مصعب مصعب جبت لي طمام يامصعب
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياشباب مصعب دخل زيادة و لاشنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الدقيقة 70 والمبارة لازلت تعادل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كليتشى    ساكواها   أديكو    مصعب   أسوء   لاعبى   المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سمعنا ان الهلال تقدم بهدف كاريكا الان

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ريكاردو     بعمل    فى  ايه   كل   الخطوط   متباعده
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللهم ثبت لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ماشايف سكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على ريكاردو اخراج واحد من الثلاثه مهاجمين وادخال فيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثي الهجوم ماعامل اي شغل سواء فردي او جماعي
مطلوب تغيير واحد منهم بلاعب يدعم الوسط بدل سلبيتهم دي

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سمعنا ان الهلال تقدم بهدف كاريكا الان




ده شهر ماعندنـــا فيهو نفقه


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*احد لاعبى بلاتينيوم على الارض
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*آه منك يامصعب
والله من دخل انا تركت المباراه
مرض مرض مرض
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المرياللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نجم الدين ده بعمل في شنو!!!!
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يجب    على  ريكاردو    ان  يتحرك    ام   سوف   يتحرك   بعد    الهزيمة  ؟؟؟    ويجب   ان   يغير   تغير   سليم   مش    مثل   تغيره   بدخول   مصعب
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*دخول العجب سيقلب الموازين للمريخ بالفوز انشاء الله

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*عكسية مريخية تنتهى عند الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اديكو مدافع مافيهو كلام فرصه للمريخ ينقذ منها بلاتنيوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريكاردو عليك الله اعمل تغيير تعيد بيهو السيطرة للمريخ بعد خرمجة مصعب دي

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الناس ديل المخليهم يلعبو الكرة الطويلة شنو ...؟؟؟؟

ناس بلانتيوم سريعيــــــــــــــــن وبقطعو أى كورة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*حقيقة   غير   سعيد   السعودى   مافى   ولا   لاعب   بلعب   بقلب   حار    سعيد   فقط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*34 دقيقة يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اديكو مدافع مافيهو كلام فرصه للمريخ ينقذ منها بلاتنيوم



حلوووووووووه منك يادكتورة
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اسى عليك الله بتاع الكاميرا دا مالو ومال الشعار الفى صدر الشافع دا ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   الزعيم   كلهم   تراجعوا  للدفاع   وركنية   تانيه    لبلاتيوم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الجماعة مزنووووووقين  من الديبلوماسى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه مع مصعب
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مصعب  ده   دخل   بديل    مين   ياناس
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مخالفة قوية مع مصعب وانذار للاعب بلاتينيوم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*7 دقائق على نهاية المباراة ..
اللهم انصر المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ر ياريكاردو

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هدف الا ربع للمريخ عليك الله يا حكم عدو ..
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*دى حالة دى ..؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*فرصه وبرضو ضائعه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله انا عن نفسي التعادل دا مانافع معاي
                        	*

----------


## ابوشهد المريخي

*بالتوفيق للمريخ في ماتبقي من الزمن
لكن مصعب والزي مصعب 
 ربنا يحلنا منهم وبعدها ممكن نفكر في بطولة خارجية
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ياااااااااااا عمك ريكاردو غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
اكسب ليك دقيقة دقيقتين ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم التاج ده مرض شديييييييييد
الضيع الفرصة ده منو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الدقيقة 86 والنتيجة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مصعب  ده   دخل   بديل   

 مين   ياناس




زيادة 
أكرم . بلة موسى . نجم الدين . باسكال . السعودى . الباشا . راجى . مصعب . كلتشى . سكواها . أديكو


12 لاعب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*3 دقائق من نهاية المباراة ..
اللهم ثبت لاعبى المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ابيناها مملحها اسي نكوس فيها قروض 
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*ساكواها خرج زمااااان  وحل بديلا عنه مصعب عمر
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*طرد للاعب بلانتيوم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بطاقة حمراء لمدافع بلاتنيوم اوبارا ..
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بطاقه حمراء للاعب بلاتنيوم
*

----------


## كته

*بره يالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرد لاعب من بلاتينيوم بعد تدخل قوي مع مصعب ونال الكرت الاصفر الثاني وبره طوالي

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دقيقة واحدة لنهاية المباراة فى زمنها الرسمى ومخالفة للمريخ مع مصعب عمر وطرد مدافع بلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لن احلم ببطوله خارجيه طالما موجودين لاعبين امثال مصعب واكرم
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*د . 42  طرد اللاعب البديل فى فريق بلاتنيوم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ريكاردو     ده   مفروض  يعمل  تغير   يكسب   به     الزمن
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 26 (17 من الأعضاء و 9 زائر)
معتز المكى, africanu+, محمد سيف الإسلام, مرتضي دياب, البرنسيسه, ابولين, ابوشهد المريخي, احمد الحلفاوى, kramahmad, Mohamed Eisa, سامرين, شرقاوي, سكواهاسواها, عباس التنقر, عجبكو(ميسي), ود الدمام, كته
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حاج موت اداء مسئول فى الدقائق الاخيرة للمباراة ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يااااااااااااارب انصر المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ياااااار ب نشلة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دقيقة واحدة لنهاية المباراة والوقت المضاف ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لابد من التركيز فى الدقيقة الباقية دى ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نهاية   المباراة    بتعادل   الزعيم    ألف  مبروك  وعلى    ريكاردو   أن   يعالج    الأخطأ    الكثيرة    التى  ظهرت   فى   هذه   المباراة   وخاصة   الدفاع     ومراجعة   أداء   مهاجمى    الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مبرروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك التعادل 
وعقبال ما نهرسهم هنا هرس ...
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*النتيجه تعادليه كنا نتمناها فوز للزعيم ولكن اتت الرياح بما لاتشتهى السفن
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*صافرة النهاية

بالتوفيق الاحمر الوهاج فى مبارة الأياب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله على كل حال
كان في الامكان افضل مما كان

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نتيجة طيبة للمريخ تؤكد عبوره لفريق بلاتنيوم باذن الله في موقعة الرد كسل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مبروك للزعيم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة الرد مسؤولية الجمهور وبس

*

----------


## سيدو

*مبروووووووووك للمريخ النتيجة الايجابية وقطع خطوه نحو الدور المقبل

انتهي شوط وتبقي اخر في ام درمان 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 29 (19 من الأعضاء و 10 زائر)
mido77,africanu,محمد سيف الإسلام,مزمل عباس,معتز المكى,الأبيض ضميرك,البرنسيسه,ابولين,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد الدباسي,kramahmad,Mohamed Eisa,سامرين+,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,عباس التنقر,عجبكو(ميسي)+,ود الدمام,كته
مبروووووووووووووووووك يا شباب .. وعقبال ما نضربهم هنا ونتأهل ..
تحية خاصة لشيخ كتـــــــــــة (بتاع الستة)
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 26 (16 من الأعضاء و 10 زائر)
معتز المكى,محمد سيف الإسلام,مزمل عباس,ابولين,ابوشهد المريخي,احمد الحلفاوى,kramahmad,Mohamed Eisa,سامرين,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,عباس التنقر,عجبكو(ميسي),نادرالداني,ود الدمام,كته

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياصفوة النتيجة الإيجابية




*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*نقول الحمدلله علي التعادل ونقول مبروك لي الزعيم والف مبروك ليكم يا حلوين
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله انا عن نفسي التعادل دا مانافع معاي




المال تلتو ولا كتلتو


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لنبدا من الان فتح ملف مباراة الاياب

*

----------


## kramahmad

*كان بالامكان احسن من ما كان -الحمدلله على  كل حال -اذا المريخ لم يحترم هذا الفريق في الخرطوم ح تكون مشكله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
بس لسه الفريق عايز شغل كتييييير لنتخطى ماذيمبي

وموتيابا لازم يرجع بس بعد الشفاء التااااام
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع)
 africanu محمد حسن حامد محمد سيف الإسلام محمد star مجتبى احمد علي مجدالدين شريف ميدو1 مجنون مرتضي دياب مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس مصعب المقدم مضوي معتز المكى معتصم الصايم ayman akoud مهودي badri الأبيض ضميرك المحترف اللولاح امام اباتي البرنسيسه البركان الهادئ الجامرابي الحارث امجد مريخ امير الشامى الحوشابي السيد الوليد عمر ابراهيم عطية بابكر ابولين ابواخلاص ابوشهد المريخي احمد الحلفاوى احمد الدباسي dr.abdelgalil ذوالنون بدر Ehab M. Ali* بحاري ezzeo fanan جواندي KING1 kramahmad majdi majedsiddig mido77 Mohamed Eisa Mohamed Mirghani mub25 musab aljak سامرين سيدو سيف الدين المقبول شرقاوي osono سكواهاسواها عادل حسبو عاطف ارباب عباس التنقر عبدالعزيز24 عجبكو عجبكو(ميسي) هيثم الطيب نادرالداني ود الدمام طارق حامد كته
*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*بعد ده النقبل على رفقا الاتفاقية ويارب ادينا الفي مرادنا
خمساسية بعد ده تخليهم لايشوفو شبكة ولايشوفو كوره
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لازم مراجعه الدفاع و الوسط لان المحطه الجايه بأذن الله مازمبي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه مافيكم زول عاوز يبكى معاى..والله موجوعه وجع هسى كان فى داعى للتعادل ده.
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الباشا منح الأفضلية للخصم ، ربنا يعيد الشغيل أسد المريخ الهصور .
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه مافيكم زول عاوز يبكى معاى..والله موجوعه وجع هسى كان فى داعى للتعادل ده.






البكى ساهل
الكلام الرجفه
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الباشا منح الأفضلية للخصم ، ربنا يعيد الشغيل أسد المريخ الهصور .




الباشا براهو يادكتور ريكاردو زاتو منح الافضليه للخصم.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ريكاردو سقط من نظري والله 
بخروج ساكواها ودخول مصعب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					


البكى ساهل
الكلام الرجفه



والله الرجفه كملناها ياشيخ كته لكن كمان تجيب معاها بكاء دى صعبوها علينا.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه مافيكم زول عاوز يبكى معاى..والله موجوعه وجع هسى كان فى داعى للتعادل ده.




جيبى المناديل وتعالى يا بت امى انا قبيييييييييل بكيت باقى الدموع احسن نلمها ...
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه مافيكم زول عاوز يبكى معاى..والله موجوعه وجع هسى كان فى داعى للتعادل ده.




ياســـــــــــامرين الدرون بعد تكون غالب بيوجع صحي . بس لازم الزول ينظر للجانب المشرق : 

يعني بإختصار : وبي دروشة دفاعنا الشفناها دي ، كان ممكن نطلع مغلوبين 4 . 

الحمد لله على كل حال . 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياجماعه مافيكم زول عاوز يبكى معاى..والله موجوعه وجع هسى كان فى داعى للتعادل ده.



انا ببكى معاك لانو والله العظيم نحنا كرهنا الاستهتار البخلينا ما نحلم بكاس قريب اذا كان امثال اكرم ونجم الدين بيضيعوا مجهود زملائهم بهذه الطريقة.عمروا المريخ ما يحافظ على انتصار خارج الارض لان لاعبيه ينتابهم جنون العظمة.حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله على كل حال بس الانتصار لم يكن ببعيد وهنالك استهتار فى الدفاع لا بد من معالجته و هناك سؤال اللاعب موتيابا هل اصيب ام هو اصلا مصاب ؟؟؟؟؟................عموما شئ خير من لاشئ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بصراحة يا جماعة النتيجة جيدة للغاية وفريق بلاتنيوم لم يظهر بالصورة المطلوبة وكون الفريق اتي بنتيجة التعادل في ارض الخصم فان ذلك يعتبر نصر كبير وبالتاكيد سوف نلعب في ارضنا ووسط جمهورنا في مباراة الرد وعندها يمكن ان نحسم هذه المباراة وانا شخصيا بدأت افكر في مباراتنا في دوري الستة عشر لان فريق بلاتنيوم وفي اخر دقائق المباراة لعب مدافع ولم يستطع ان يفعل شيئا امام المريخ 
وان الاهداف اتت من اخطاء فنية ساذجة كالعادة وهذا شئ ليس بمستغرب طالما كان دفاعنا يلعب فيه نجم الدين .
اتمنى ان نشجع اللاعبين وان ندفعهم للمزيد من تجويد الاداء 
بالنسبة لمصعب فانه لم يظهر بالسوء الذي تحدثتم عنه وريكاردو كانت نواياه ان يحسن اداء خط الوسط في امداد ساكواها وكلاتشي بالتمريرات خاصة من الجهة اليسرى لذلك دفع بمصعب وقد قام اللاعب مصعب باكثر من طلعة على الناحية الشمال وتسبب في طرد المدافع اليمين والذي كان يتحرك بايجابية وبالفعل تحرك مصعب بصورة جيدة مما اتاح ايضا لبله جابر وراجي من التحرك في الجهة اليمنى ليتراجع بلاتنيوم الى الخلف ويخف الضغط على المريخ وهذا ما اراده ريكاردو بالضبط وقد كان .

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

جيبى المناديل وتعالى يا بت امى انا قبيييييييييل بكيت باقى الدموع احسن نلمها ...






والله ياكولا الدموع و المناديل الاتنين كملوا.الله يسامحهم.
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


ياســـــــــــامرين الدرون بعد تكون غالب بيوجع صحي . بس لازم الزول ينظر للجانب المشرق : 

يعني بإختصار : وبي دروشة دفاعنا الشفناها دي ، كان ممكن نطلع مغلوبين 4 . 

الحمد لله على كل حال . 





الحمد لله على كل حال بس يالمثنى كانو ينسترو شويه يخلونا نفرح فرحه كامله.
*

----------


## zoal

*ألف مبروك يا شباب وعقبال الكاس بإذن الله تعالي

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نتمنى ان نستفيد من سلبيات مبارة اليوم الكثيرة جداً
وانا عن نفسى ليس بسعيد لاننى كنت اتمنى النصر الذى كان قريباً 
ومستوى الفريق غير مطمئن للمرحلة المقبلة ان شاء الله تسعد فى مقبل .
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

انا ببكى معاك لانو والله العظيم نحنا كرهنا الاستهتار البخلينا ما نحلم بكاس قريب اذا كان امثال اكرم ونجم الدين بيضيعوا مجهود زملائهم بهذه الطريقة.عمروا المريخ ما يحافظ على انتصار خارج الارض لان لاعبيه ينتابهم جنون العظمة.حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل




خلاص يا احمد محمد جيب المناديل من صيدلية كولا وجيبوا هو زاتو فى يدك قال عندو باقى دموع..والله الله يصبرنا بس بالجد شينه منكم والفيكم اتعرفت يالعيبتنا ..
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

خلاص يا احمد محمد جيب المناديل من صيدلية كولا وجيبوا هو زاتو فى يدك قال عندو باقى دموع..والله الله يصبرنا بس بالجد شينه منكم والفيكم اتعرفت يالعيبتنا ..



انا مع انو اتفرجت على الكورة زي نوم الديك على الحبل لكن فعلا كان بالامكان احسن مما كان وان شاء الله في مباراة الرد يرجعوا الشباب المصابين وبالذات الارتكاز (امير كمال) وياريت نشوف مريخ بدون أخطاء دفاعية ((( نفسي ومنى عيني))) اشوف مريخ بدون اخطاء دفاعية.
هم المدافعين ديل قايل المهاجمين بجيبوا الاقوان من سوق الخضار عشان يفرطوا مرتين على التوالي
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

انا مع انو اتفرجت على الكورة زي نوم الديك على الحبل لكن فعلا كان بالامكان احسن مما كان وان شاء الله في مباراة الرد يرجعوا الشباب المصابين وبالذات الارتكاز (امير كمال) وياريت نشوف مريخ بدون أخطاء دفاعية ((( نفسي ومنى عيني))) اشوف مريخ بدون اخطاء دفاعية.
هم المدافعين ديل قايل المهاجمين بجيبوا الاقوان من سوق الخضار عشان يفرطوا مرتين على التوالي



:hah::hah::hah::hah:
                        	*

----------

